# My Canon EOS-1D X Has Arrived!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10569"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10569" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10569"></a></div>
<strong>Finally eh?


</strong>My Canon EOS-1D X has finally arrived! I think I actually preordered it before it was announced.</p>
<p><strong>First Impressions?


</strong>Not many yet. I have touched this camera countless times at various photography trade shows, so nothing is really new. It is really nice to actually be able to put a card into one of the slots and save some images.</p>
<p>I will be using this camera pretty hard for the next little while and will let you know what I think.</p>
<p>Availability in the United States should come on Thursday or Friday, I’ve confirmed this with B&H.</p>
<div id="attachment_10570" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 441px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/1dxmine.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10570" title="1dxmine" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/1dxmine-431x575.jpeg" alt="" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">A Production Canon EOS-1D X & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Pancake :)</p></div>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS-1D X at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_Digital_SLR.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ica1dx.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B005Y3T1AI" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome ;D

Any news on 24-70 II? Thanks Dylan


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 4, 2012)

This is great news!! ;D

Please post some results of the 1D X using the 40mm lens, I am seriously considering this pancake lens with my 1D X (when it finally arrives)


----------



## lipe (Jul 4, 2012)

great post, awesome news


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 4, 2012)

How is the nose relief (the distance the eyepiece pushes you out from the LCD)? The Digital Picture indicated it might be different from earlier 1D bodies


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 4, 2012)

NIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 4, 2012)

Who needs a mirror-less when you can have a compact 1Dx!


----------



## hoghavemercy (Jul 4, 2012)

very nice 8)


----------



## iris chrome (Jul 4, 2012)

Great! That 1D X and shorty forty combo look so CUTE though... I just feel like I wanna "pet" it all day long


----------



## rol11 (Jul 4, 2012)

congrats


----------



## LukieLauXD (Jul 4, 2012)

Wanna send it to my house and let me borrow it? ;D REVIEWWSSSS. I need points to convince my dad to get a 1Dx instead of a 5D3. He normally uses a 1Ds3, and he already got me a 5D2 (2 weeks before 5D3 got announced -o-)

Oh, and that 40mm.. is freaking adorable on that camera.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 4, 2012)

HIGH ISO EXAMPLES PLEASE. ;D


----------



## EYEONE (Jul 4, 2012)

OH.... it's so pretty...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a mother and it's little baby


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 4, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10569"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10569" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10569"></a></div>
> <strong>Finally eh?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> It's a mother and it's little baby


It's the MOTHER of all cameras! HEHEHE


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sweet, nice going. Post lots of pics.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats, Craig - that's great news!



Canon Rumors said:


> Availability in the United States should come on Thursday or Friday, I’ve confirmed this with B&H.



Thanks for the 'official' confirmation. I'm hoping they get mine packed and shipped on Thursday, since standard shipping from B&H to me is overnight.


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 4, 2012)

I am envious :-\


----------



## bdeutsch (Jul 4, 2012)

Hysterical -- the pancake lens on a 1dx. I bet you don't find too many of those in the field. I agree with iris chrome that it looks very cute though.


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photography


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> Hysterical -- the pancake lens on a 1dx. I bet you don't find too many of those in the field. I agree with iris chrome that it looks very cute though.
> 
> 
> Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photography



Put a big honkin' 400mm f/2.8L II IS lens on there and now we're talkin!! 8)


----------



## Crapking (Jul 4, 2012)

Just got my B/H tracking number , and it didn't get here in time for Jr Nationals, but it is 'in the mail' finally!


----------



## JR (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! Cant wait to read your first impression shooting with a production model...enjoy...while the rest of us are still waiting for our copy! :-[


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Congrats, Craig - that's great news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get next day shipping too... But I will be working in NY... It would suck if I get the camera shipped to my home and then I won't be back until the 16th...


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 4, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Just got my B/H tracking number , and it didn't get here in time for Jr Nationals, but it is 'in the mail' finally!


Hi, can i ask about your order number? I want to compare it to mine. Thanx and congrats!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> Hysterical -- the pancake lens on a 1dx. I bet you don't find too many of those in the field.



Oh, I dunno. I'm looking forward to the combo - since it's basically no deeper than the body, it'll fit in a Lowepro S&F Utility Bag 100 AW, which will fit in the outer pocket of my computer satchel - likely I'll bring it along on overnight trips whereas otherwise it would be the S100 only. Also, it'll pair nicely with the 70-200/2.8 IS II when the latter is a little long - bringing the pancake is like having a second lens without really carrying a second lens!



Crapking said:


> Just got my B/H tracking number



Congrats!! Can I ask...what was your order number (as in 1019###xx for web orders)?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 4, 2012)

Why'd it come with such a crappy-looking body cap?


----------



## Gcon (Jul 4, 2012)

Does it have the light-leak issue, and do the AF points illuminate when you want them to?


----------



## Ontos Marine (Jul 4, 2012)

I just received confirmation from B&H Customer Service that they expect a shipment by the end of the week and my backorder will be filled from this shipment. For those interested my Order# isxxxx8874xx


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 4, 2012)

Lee Jay said:


> Why'd it come with such a crappy-looking body cap?


It's a 40mm pancake lens?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

n0iZe said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Why'd it come with such a crappy-looking body cap?
> ...



Another joke right over someone's head...........Swewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Philipp7d (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations!

This Camera is really wonderfull!

I have my 1D X since Saturday June 30 9:30 AM ;D

Best Regards from Germany

Philipp

My Camera


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> n0iZe said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Daaaamn, got me there.
Wasn't sure if trolling or joking - went for the wrong one. Darnit. :-\


----------



## victorwol (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess as I ordered 3 days after opened.l. That would probably mean 3 more months. :-[ :-[


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

n0iZe said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > n0iZe said:
> ...



It's ok I'm just kidding. Message boards on the internet are very difficult to read into that stuff. Much better on the phone or in person.


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> n0iZe said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Sometimes it's perfectly clear. This one was pretty much a 50/50 chance haha.

But I should've known 'cause LeeJay has quite a few posts here...


----------



## chemistone (Jul 4, 2012)

Yea,

I've got the same.... card reader. At least I'm half way there.

Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

FWIW, I was just told the following by B&H:

[quote author=B&H Online CSR]
We are expecting for them to arrive by the end of the week and your order will be covered in this shipment...It appears that the Canon sent our initial order in multiple shipments and you will be covered on this one that is coming in now.
[/quote]


----------



## Crapking (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats!! Can I ask...what was your order number (as in 1019###xx for web orders)?
[/quote]

1019886xxx

Wow - after reading your post, I must have somehow got my order in slightly ahead of yours - not bad considering I was golfing and put my order in on my iPhone between holes...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2012)

I talked with my local camera dealer, I can still be #1 on his waiting list, since the previous #1 cancelled out. I'm waiting to see some real reviews. Is it worth twice the value of my 1D MK IV, for example.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent on: 03-14-12-1:47 PM BH_3801052XX. 

B&H Photo & Video,
Quote Department
STILL NOT SHIPPED


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

Crapking said:


> 1019886xxx



Thanks...yes, I'm 1019890xxx.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, I was just told the following by B&H:
> 
> [quote author=B&H Online CSR]
> We are expecting for them to arrive by the end of the week and your order will be covered in this shipment...It appears that the Canon sent our initial order in multiple shipments and you will be covered on this one that is coming in now.


[/quote]

I was just told the same thing; I was also told that I would not make the initial allotment, and they expect their second shipment to come sometime next week. My question is, do you think that the smaller local shops have gotten their first shipments in two batches as well? If so, there's still a chance I can get one by this weekend from one of the other stores with whom I've placed a pre order.


----------



## victorwol (Jul 4, 2012)

pup73 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I was just told the following by B&H:
> ...



I was just told the same thing; I was also told that I would not make the initial allotment, and they expect their second shipment to come sometime next week. My question is, do you think that the smaller local shops have gotten their first shipments in two batches as well? If so, there's still a chance I can get one by this weekend from one of the other stores with whom I've placed a pre order.
[/quote]


So then is just matter of luck to get someone to tell you anything? Third time I try... And always get the same...mi know nothing..l we can not tell.....


----------



## gary samples (Jul 4, 2012)

just got off with them same as a few posts 
We are expecting them to arrive by the end of the week and your order will be covered in this shipment .


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> likely I'll bring it along on overnight trips whereas otherwise it would be the S100 only.



Who needs a Point & Shoot when you can have a 1DX + Pancake?
Now you just gotta find a jacket with pockets big enough to make it a true 'pocket camera'.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > likely I'll bring it along on overnight trips whereas otherwise it would be the S100 only.
> ...



Don't forget it has to be set to Auto mode (if there even is one on that camera)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

Worth noting - I was told on Monday that they'd be getting a shipment _just after_ the holiday, and my order would be fulfilled from that. Seems clear now that was accurate, since people with lower order numbers are getting tracking numbers, it's the second shipment that my order will ship from, and they knew that on Monday.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats. New Camera = FUN!!! Now go shoot and post lots of pics!


----------



## yli (Jul 5, 2012)

Very very awesome!

Will you have any review report later?


----------



## heptagon (Jul 5, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Camera doesn't even have a popup flash, what a scam!


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 5, 2012)

heptagon said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...



I heard even more frustrating news: no 35mm film!

How can Canon come up with a new camera without having a 35mm film compartment?

#cancellingmypreorder


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 5, 2012)

n0iZe said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > n0iZe said:
> ...



Gotcha!


----------



## A13x (Jul 5, 2012)

Just curious, I was playing with the Connectivity menu today, and enabled the LAN port as FTP and as Media Server. I am trying to find an easy way to import the photos quickly into Lightroom via gigabit LAN, however I could not get the 1DX to be recognised as a network location to import from.

Wondering what you guys are doing as far as import workflow, I've just been using my card reader for now.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 5, 2012)

I ordered mine from Amazon a few minutes before 6:00 p.m. on March 16. This was within an hour or two of when they started taking pre-orders, as they started two days after B&H. So I was one of the earliest pre-orders on Amazon. 

Within the last hour, my shipping status changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Shipping Soon." 

I'll post an update when I get an actual shipping notice and tracking number, but I thought some of you out there might like to know that Amazon appears to be receiving some 1DXs on a similar schedule to B&H and may be shipping soon as well.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > 1019886xxx
> ...



Cool... I am 1019888xxx


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jul 5, 2012)

*Please keep us posted*

I have had mine ordered since January with a smaller dealer. When you guys start to receive your cameras from the big dealers like B&H, Amazon and Adorama please let us know. Shipment from the larger dealers might indicate the smaller retailers could get one or two soon.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Please keep us posted*



Virgil Quick said:


> I have had mine ordered since January with a smaller dealer. When you guys start to receive your cameras from the big dealers like B&H, Amazon and Adorama please let us know. Shipment from the larger dealers might indicate the smaller retailers could get one or two soon.



Actually, it seems like the smaller dealers have already received some and have shipped them out to customers. this goes along with other recent canon releases (5diii, bg-e11, 600ext, etc). the smaller stores got them in a bit earlier, but of course their numbers received were much less. three smaller stores i have a 1DX pre-order with all received some this past tueday. but one received two bodies, one received "a handful" and one received ONE body...

-c


----------



## Crapking (Jul 6, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Just got my B/H tracking number , and it didn't get here in time for Jr Nationals, but it is 'in the mail' finally!



Just got an updated shipping notice-delivery now scheduled for 7/9/12 :-\
Really bummed as I paid for next day air... This totally just ruined my plans for the weekend. Wife is out of town, so was going to do some serious, real-life, side by side testing of 1dX. 1dIV and 5d3.. I will have to postpone comparing until it actually arrives....


----------



## Childeric (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine has arrived too. 8)

Attached a few full size raws at high iso.
All taken handheld with 100/2,8 macro IS at f/4
iso : 12800, 25600, 51200, 102400, 204800

In zip file attached : http://www.4shared.com/zip/yzJ09Iby/Canon_1dx_high_iso_samples_-_r.html


----------



## brotographer (Jul 7, 2012)

Just found out our local camera store received 4, I'm #14 on the list - now 10 on the list (per a call with the salesperson). Drool...


----------



## mmc21 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine is here!!! ;D


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 13, 2012)

mmc21 said:


> Mine is here!!! ;D



Looking at the handbag I have to wonder if you had your priorities right here and your wife was sitting in the back seat or you are a wife and the husband was sitting in the back seat ;D


----------



## Childeric (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like a real 1Dx for man, and a plastic Vuitton bag for woman. Good home management ?


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

Comeon guys, fair is fair. They were both the same price.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 14, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> mmc21 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is here!!! ;D
> ...



Yes, he has his priorities straight. 1D X in the front seat, wife in the back. It's simple.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jul 14, 2012)

Or he bought the bag to soften the reaction when he walks in with a new 7K camera.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 14, 2012)

Perhaps the camera was for his wife, complete with the latest Vuitton camera bag

His camera was a Nikon 3200 : : :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Perhaps the camera was for his wife, complete with the latest Vuitton camera bag
> 
> His camera was a Nikon 3200 : : :



I could use that excuse. "I bought the camera for YOU honey." Then disappear with it for hours on end.


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Jul 15, 2012)

i got mine yesterday - friday, 13th.

my dealer (Wisconsin base) notified me on Thursday afternoon.
and i got it the next day - 

got some SOOC jpegs online
http://smu.gs/NpnSoo

all images shoot with "P" mode.

will post more soon

; here's my ipad pic of the camera
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3660795404125&set=a.3146414584926.2133355.1401890322&type=1&theater


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Jul 15, 2012)

Tested my 1DX with the Canon EF 200L 2.0 IS and it works fine without any noise anomaly (as opposed to the reports with the Canon 5D Mark III)

Lens serial number is part of the batch that was affected with the canon 5D3 service notice.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 15, 2012)

Portrait_Moments_Photogra said:


> Tested my 1DX with the Canon EF 200L 2.0 IS and it works fine without any noise anomaly (as opposed to the reports with the Canon 5D Mark III)
> 
> Lens serial number is part of the batch that was affected with the canon 5D3 service notice.



What was the IQ like?


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 17, 2012)

Got mine this afternoon in Perth , Australia.

I only took a few shots, but jeeh, it focusses fast


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome. You guys are a lucky bunch.


----------



## Chess (Jul 19, 2012)

So Glad to get my hands on a 1serie body for the first time.
My local store just called me to annonced me that my 1DX has arrived.
Since i'm not (yet) a CPS member i thought i wouldhave to wait like an other month before canon would ship mine.
Anyway, i'm really happy with it and can't wait to test it in various situations !

(started three years ago with T1i, a year after i got a 7D, last year got my 5Dmkii and now this bad boy completes the picture)


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 19, 2012)

I think we should buy 2 x 1DX to hang different lens on. Never keep them together at SWMBO would only see the one with 1DX labels


----------



## bearemt (Jul 30, 2012)

I found one bought 1 today waiting for the battery to charge so I can go out and play
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cariewang (Jul 30, 2012)

My other half always have a great way in expressing things, she said the 1D X is a
Toy for Big Boys, and coupled with the Pancake it simply look gorgeous.


----------

